# question about mixing salt straight to the tank



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

hello to all salt water expert, need help;
i'm starting to set up 120gl reef tank and i have question about mixing salt striaght to the tank. is't ok? and how long to wait untill cycle properly and ready to put sand and liverock? need some tips and advice.

thanks'
Rod


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its fine to mix the salt in the tank. Do your "leak" test first, then if everything is good and you're using the water you plan to have for the saltwater (i.e. RODI or tap), you can add the salt, and have your heater & powerheads going. It's a good idea to not have it full to the top, since you have account for the sand & rock.

Just make sure you test the salinity.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

right now tank have water already running with 1 xp3 filter and heater and adding the powerhead. tanks for the info.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Put the sand and live rocks in in that case. Most of your filtering will be done by the LR any how. You'll need an ammonia source to too to start the cycling, just like with fresh water.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

you mean same time with the salt, sand and liverock. what should be the salinity of the water and any test to be taken if is cycle or ready for fish?

thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

1.024-1.025 is the right salinity.

You test for Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate & pH usually. Some also test for phosphates, Calcium, Mg as well as a bunch of other stuff.

Mainly need those first 4 tested on a new tank.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks again


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Be careful that whatever you fill your XP3 with, it won't contribute to high nitrates. Liverock will be your main filter so make sure you don't cheap out on that part.
I try to keep my salinity at 1.023 just because I'm usually busy and don't have the time to top-up the water each day so if I miss a few days it's not a big deal.
I think the first few months of starting out is tricky and you need to patient and cautious, but after it gets running and there's an equilibrium it's easy-going. Just no big changes at once, do it little by little. I'm definitely not a SW expert but it's just from my experience. GL.


----------

